# Ist es sinnvoll einen TV als Rechner Monitor zu verwenden?



## Andrej (24. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,
mein Freund (Lumpel) möchte sich einen 32 Zoll TV als Rechner Monitor zulegen.
SONY KDL-32W655 80cm (32") LED-TV bei notebooksbilliger.de
Ist es sinnvoll oder nicht?
Sind 200 Hz sinnvoll oder reichen auch 100Hz?

Danke für die Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Anderj


----------



## imischek (24. Juli 2013)

am pc haste dann so oder so nur 60 hz egal ob das nen 500/200/100 hz tv ist
viele tv geräte haben arge probleme mit input lags was für mich direkt der hauptgrund wäre dies nicht zu tun
was genau den tv angeht habe ich aber keine ahnung bezüglich inputlag (halt nach reviews im netz schauen)
wenn echte 120/144 hz haben willst am pc musste zb Caseking.de » Monitore » bis 63,5cm (25 Zoll) » ASUS VG248QE, 61,20 cm (24,1 Zoll) Widescreen - DP, HDMI, DVI, VGA
oder Caseking.de » Monitore » bis 63,5cm (25 Zoll) » BenQ XL2411T 60,96 cm (24 Zoll) Widescreen - HDMI, DVI nehmen
ansonsten spricht aber nix zum gebrauch eines tv am pc
zum spielen aber nicht die beste lösung


----------



## NerdFlanders (24. Juli 2013)

Wie weit entfernt soll der Fernseher denn stehen?

Denn am Schreibtisch einen 32"er mit FullHD? Das ist ne ganz miese Idee...


----------



## Andrej (24. Juli 2013)

Zur Zeit hat er einen Samsung Monitor mit 27 Zoll und LED,also der ist nicht sehr alt ca.2 Jahre.
Gezockt wir BF3,Crysis3 und bald BF4,deswegen währen Ruckler nicht gut.

Also die Entfernung ist ca.80cm bis 100cm.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Gerade bei Shootern würde ich keinen TV als Monitor verwenden. 

Der Hauptgrund ist der Input Lag. Wenn er wirklich ein Freund von schnellen Shootern ist, dann sollte er sich eher nach einem 144Hz Monitor umschauen:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dadurch hat er eine effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren sowie einen flüssigeren Bildablauf. 



> Also die Entfernung ist ca.80cm bis 100cm.


Das reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wenn er es wirklich Optimal haben will sollten es mindestens 160-170cm sein.


----------



## Andrej (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gilt dieses auch für Monitore wie das Samsung SyncMaster P2270HD,die gleichzeitig als TV und Monitor dienen.
Hier das neue Modell:
Samsung TV+Monitor T27B750EW LED - ÜBERSICHT | SAMSUNG


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. Juli 2013)

Der ist doch für beides Ausgelegt, somit gilt das für dieses Gerät nicht


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> 
> Gilt dieses auch für Monitore wie das Samsung SyncMaster P2270HD,die gleichzeitig als TV und Monitor dienen.
> Hier das neue Modell:
> Samsung TV+Monitor T27B750EW LED - ÜBERSICHT | SAMSUNG


 
Wie bei jedem Monitor gibt es immer iwo einen Haken. Und das ist in dem Fall einfach der Preis. Meiner Meinung nach ist der für einen Hybriden wirklich nicht gerechtfertigt. 
Ich würde mir eher einen separaten Receiver kaufen. Den kannst du an jeden Monitor hängen. Dazu nimmst du dir dann den 27" 144Hz Asus: 
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder die 24" Version:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andrej (25. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten,ich werde es ihm ausrichten.

Bitte löschen


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Juli 2013)

imischek schrieb:


> am pc haste dann so oder so nur 60 hz egal ob das nen 500/200/100 hz tv ist
> viele tv geräte haben arge probleme mit input lags was für mich direkt der hauptgrund wäre dies nicht zu tun
> was genau den tv angeht habe ich aber keine ahnung bezüglich inputlag (halt nach reviews im netz schauen)
> wenn echte 120/144 hz haben willst am pc musste zb Caseking.de » Monitore » bis 63,5cm (25 Zoll) » ASUS VG248QE, 61,20 cm (24,1 Zoll) Widescreen - DP, HDMI, DVI, VGA
> ...


dann noch die Urban legend das es nur 60fps kann...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Juli 2013)

ЯoCaT;5500135 schrieb:
			
		

> dann noch die Urban legend das es nur 60fps kann...


 *
Es gibt KEINEN LCD-TV oder Plasma der bei der Eingangsfrequenz mehr als 60Hz (nicht FPS ) entgegennehmen kann*

Und die Zwischenbildberechnung würde man sich bei Spielen nicht wirklich antun wollen. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das diese im PC-Modus (60Hz) sowieso bei jedem TV automatisch deaktiviert wird.


----------



## Raikoon2912 (31. Juli 2013)

würde keinen TV als pc bildschirm verwenden...


----------



## Lowpinger (1. August 2013)

ich selber nutze seit gut 2jahren einen "AOC LE32K0D7D" als monitor, sobald ich im bett bin isses dann die glotze

ich kann alles zocken,  hab den TV via DVI -> VGA kabel verbunden 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

man kann den rechner auch via HDMI anschliessen, dann kann man allerdings nur 1366x768 nutzen, wählt man höhere auflösungen hat man einen sehr starken inputlag, kann aber auch am gerät selber liegen (HDMI specs)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2013)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> ich selber nutze seit gut 2jahren einen "AOC LE32K0D7D" als monitor, sobald ich im bett bin isses dann die glotze
> 
> ich kann alles zocken,  hab den TV via DVI -> VGA kabel verbunden 1920x1080 @ 60Hz
> 
> man kann den rechner auch via HDMI anschliessen, dann kann man allerdings nur 1366x768 nutzen, wählt man höhere auflösungen hat man einen sehr starken inputlag, kann aber auch am gerät selber liegen (HDMI specs)


 

Kann es evtl. sein, dass dein System @ FullHD nicht genügend Fps liefert beziehungsweise dein VRAM mit FullHD überfordert ist?
Normalerweise hat der Inputlag keinen deutlichen Einfluss auf den Inputlag.
Außerdem ist in der Regel die Bildqualität bei FullHD TVs @ 1366x768 grottig.


----------



## Smil0r (1. August 2013)

Also ich hab auch seid einem jahr ein tv   Phillips 6007 in 37". 
Reaktionszeit von 1 Millisekunde. Wenig Stromverbrauch sehr geiles bild. Und dazu noch ambilight wandbeläuchtung. Ich spiele gerne schnelle shooter und ich hab durch geschicktes einstellen wenn dann nur sehr geringe schlieren. Keine ruckler und nichts. Aber gut der tv kostet auch 1000 euro. Aber die Qualität und Ausstattung ist auch geil  splitscreen 3d mit speziellen Brillen und so. Ich will nichts anderes mehr an meiner Wand hängen haben.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2013)

> Normalerweise hat der Inputlag keinen deutlichen Einfluss auf den Inputlag.


Dafuq?! 



> man kann den rechner auch via HDMI anschliessen, dann kann man  allerdings nur 1366x768 nutzen, wählt man höhere auflösungen hat man  einen sehr starken inputlag, kann aber auch am gerät selber liegen (HDMI  specs)


Schau mal im Handbuch nach, ob der TV einen PC-Modus hat. Dann sollte das mit HDMI eigentlich funktionieren. 



> Außerdem ist in der Regel die Bildqualität bei FullHD TVs @ 1366x768 grottig.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. August 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch seid einem jahr ein tv   Phillips 6007 in 37".
> *Reaktionszeit von 1 Sekunde. *Wenig Stromverbrauch sehr geiles bild. Und dazu noch ambilight wandbeläuchtung. Ich *spiele gerne schnelle shooter* und ich hab durch geschicktes einstellen wenn dann nur sehr geringe schlieren. Keine ruckler und nichts. Aber gut der tv kostet auch 1000 euro. Aber die Qualität und Ausstattung ist auch geil  splitscreen 3d mit speziellen Brillen und so. Ich will nichts anderes mehr an meiner Wand hängen haben.


 
WTF? 

Wie spielst du denn damit nen Shooter


----------



## Smil0r (2. Oktober 2013)

Wie, wie?
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. 
Habe einen extra tiefen Tisch. Mein Sessel kann man unheimlich weit nach hinten lehnen. Und dann sitzt ich da mit maus und Tastatur und Hämmer was das Zeug hält  
Ich spiel so wie jeder andere auch, nur größer vielleicht. Das ambilight lässt durch die led leuchten auf der wand das Bild noch größer erscheinen und die Farben und alles gibt echt ein richtig gutes Ambiente. Metro z.b. Oder deadspace sind wahre Schocker. Aber auch farcry macht viel mehr spaß als vorher. Ich kann ja nochmal ein Bild im laufendem Betrieb machen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Oktober 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Wie, wie?
> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.


 
Bei einer *Reaktionszeit *von *EINER SEKUNDE* kann man keine Shooter spielen 
Da ist man ja schon lange tot bevor man es überhaupt merkt


----------



## Smil0r (2. Oktober 2013)

Alter Falter  
Du hast natürlich voll und ganz recht. Wie man nun zweifelsohne erkennen kann hängt das ganz klar mit meinem Gehirn zusammen... das scheint auch nicht schneller zu sein  
Jetzt weis ich auch wieso ich immer verliere!!
Lool. 
Millisekunden natürlich !!! Wie peinlich Heheh


----------

